# Newbeek from NW Arkansas.



## iivydriff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Everybody. I had bees when I was a kid and liked them. I bought the hive when I was around 10 years old myself and I wound up with 2 hives my brother also had him a hive as a kid. I didnt have a clue what I was doing back then, but I learned alot and got stung alot!! LOL Ive studied and read everything I could about bees pretty much my whole life. Well I decided to get back into the bees. In the last couple of weeks Ive managed to come up with a few swarms and One cutout hive from a blown down tree. Plus I orederd two packages a couple months ago and they will be here in a week or so. so Ive gotten more bees than I expected. 
I live in Garfield Arkansas. I have a wife and 3 kids. My oldest is my only son he is 14. He has a bee suit too and he gets right in there with me. We catch swarms together and work the hives together. I love to hunt and fish. Work with my Horses and Mules, and now my newest Project workin my bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome back to the addiction.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome. Live west of posy mt close to walnut hill chapel. This is a great place to learn a lot.


----------



## iivydriff (Apr 20, 2011)

CharlieN said:


> Welcome. Live west of posy mt close to walnut hill chapel. This is a great place to learn a lot.


Oh yeh I know where that is. I live on 12 corners rd. Over on the North side of the Military Park.


----------

